# plywood, and osb wood sheeting



## redrockbee (Jan 18, 2007)

I have access to alot of plywood and osb scrap sheeting. Do these wood products contain chemicals in them that are harmful to bees, or can they be used to build various hive components?


----------



## Pete0 (Mar 30, 2002)

I have used plywood for making inner covers, telescoping covers, screened bottom boards, and double screened boards. I have not made supers or hive bodies but have seen plans and have read in the forum of folks making boxes out of ply and there are some discussions of using pressure treated material. Try a search of the forum and read, read, read.

Good luck,

Pete0
Bena, VA


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I use plywood for inner covers tops & bottom boards and have used OSB for tops=no problems.

Mostly I use what is in the dumpster


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

OSB is a poor choice for hives IMO. The
plywood is another thing. Good stuff but
not for boxes.


----------



## Lively Bee's (Dec 9, 2004)

I use ply wood in my nuc box's I end up with about 6 bucks in a 3/4" nuc


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Good idea LB...... I think Nuc's would be
a good use for the plywood as well. It will
not see the weather a standard box would and
will probably last a good long while.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

About 95% of my supers are made of 3/4 inch plywood, some are years old and are still in great shape. They are heaver by three pounds for a deep, but I can make 10 deeps and 2 mediums out of two 4X8 sheets. The latest prices for plywood in my area is $17.95 that brings the cost to around $ 3.50 per box. As long as you prime and paint them they will give you many years of useful life. I dont really know how long they will last as I have never had one rot out yet, and some of them have been in continuos use for seven years.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I make all of my boxes out of 3/4 inch plywood. You can get 10 shallow supers or 6 deep hive bodies out of each sheet. With the cost of plywood in my area I can make the supers for about $2.00 apiece. The hive bodies for a little under $3.50.

I also make my 5 frame nucs out of 3/8 inch plywood. I can make 4 complete nucs out of one full sheet of plywood. That includes the bottom and telescoping top. It cost me about $3.25 per nuc.

I honestly can't say how long they will last since I've only been making them out of plywood for the last 3 years. So far they're holding up well with one coat of primer and two coats of exterior mismatched paint ($5.00/gallon). 

My experience with osb is that if there is any chance at all that it will be exposed to moisture, it's best not to use it. I think that there is too much moisture in a bee hive therefore I've never tried the osb in any capacity in my hives. Once the osb absorbs the slightest moisture it swells and usualy becomes unusable. I suppose if you had a good coat of paint or preservative on it the moisture would have a hard time penetrating. The only problem is, everything you read says not to use paint inside a hive. Because of these concerns I haven't tried the osb for anything related to my hives.


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

I am completely sure none of the chemicals used in bonding the plywood or OSB will drift into honey and turn it unsafe. Nor will bees suffer from short breath or become dizzy from the toxic fumes... but ask an organic certifier and he´ll tell you a different opinion.


----------



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

My first hive and superI bought was made from cedar wood,
I took the measurements from these and made all my supers and brood boxes from ¾ inch ply 8x4 foot sheets, 
If your going to do it on the cheap then make sure you use a good water proof glue and 
Give plenty of coats of bee friendly wood preserver,

I think cheap is the only way to go.










Tony


----------



## Paul Millns (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

I have been playing with the idea of using plywood to make deeps and shallow and will give it a go now that i have seen some positive opinions on the subject. On detail, are there prefered types of plywood and some types which are a bad idea?


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

How do you make joints in a 3/8 inch ply? I mean what type of joints? Any pics? I like to experiment..








Thanks


----------



## Paul Millns (Mar 15, 2006)

I was going to make a national hive using the conventional joints i.e. a dado joint to connect the sides to the ends but I am unsure whether a grove near the edge will be strong enough. I was thinking of using a dado joint with dowel pegs for added strength. Any thoughts are welcome.


----------

